# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Ημερίδα για τα ευρυζωνικά δίκτυα στην Τρίπολη

## dti

Το Τμήμα Επιστήμης και Τεχνολογίας Τηλεπικοινωνιών διοργανώνει στις 30/9, στο Αποστολοπούλειο Πνευματικό Κέντρο της Τρίπολης, ανοιχτή ημερίδα με θέμα: «Ανάπτυξη Ευρυζωνικών Τηλεπικοινωνιακών Δικτύων και Υπηρεσιών: Δυνατότητες και Προκλήσεις».

Αντικείμενο της ημερίδας είναι να παρουσιαστεί στο κοινό η υφιστάμενη κατάσταση των ευρυζωνικών υποδομών αλλά και οι ενέργειες που γίνονται σε Πανελλήνιο επίπεδο για τη βελτίωση τους. Ανάμεσα στους ομιλητές συμπεριλαμβάνονται εκπρόσωποι από μεγάλους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς οργανισμούς (π.χ., ΟΤΕ, Forthnet), κατασκευαστές τηλεπικοινωνιακού εξοπλισμού (π.χ., CISCO, Ericsson), μέλη Ελληνικών ακαδημαϊκών και ερευνητικών ινστιτούτων (ΕΔΕΤ, ΕΑΙΤΥ, Παν/μιο Αθηνών) αλλά και μέλη κρατικών φορέων (ΚτΠ, ΥΠΕΠΘ) που σχεδιάζουν και υλοποιούν τις δράσεις για τη βελτίωση της τηλεπικοινωνιακής υποδομής στην Ελλάδα. Επίσης, έχει προβλεφθεί να πραγματοποιηθούν, παράλληλα με την ημερίδα, επιδείξεις ευρυζωνικών δικτύων και υπηρεσιών από το ΕΔΕΤ , τη CISCO και το Παν/μιο Πελοποννήσου.

Απ΄ότι είδα στο πρόγραμμα υπάρχει συμμετοχή και του trwn:

Χρήστος Παπαζαφειρόπουλος, Γεώργιος Παναγιώτου φοιτητές μέλη της ομάδας εργασίας για την ανάπτυξη της ασύρματης κοινότητας στην Τρίπολη «Σχεδιασμός και Υλοποίηση της ασύρματης Κοινότητας στην Τρίπολη»

Φώτος Γεωργιάδης, Αθανάσιος Μακρής φοιτητές μέλη της ομάδας εργασίας για την ανάπτυξη της ασύρματης κοινότητας στην Τρίπολη«Υλοποίηση σχημάτων ασφάλειας σε ασύρματα δίκτυα»

*Καλή επιτυχία!*

----------


## fotos

Ωραία! Πρόλαβες να το ποστάρεις πάνω που θα το έκανα εγώ (σήμερα που βρήκα λίγο ελέυθερο χρόνο)!
Ανεβάζω και το πλήρες πρόγραμμα για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να περάσει μια βόλτα από την Τρίπολη.

Θα χαρούμε να σας δούμε εκεί!
-fot

----------


## zafevolution

Πως πήγε παιδιά?
Ήθελα να έρθω ρε γμτ αλλά έγραφα μάθημα..

----------


## fotos

Με λίγα λόγια πήγε καλά, σίγουρα καλύτερα από το αναμενόμενο. Ντάξει δεν ήρθε και ο Πάπας αλλά αυτό που θέλαμε το πετύχαμε και με το παραπάνω (τηρημένων των αναλογιών πάντα).

Μαζεύτηκαν γύρω στα 130-140 άτομα καθόλη την διάρκεια της ημερίδας, ενώ οι περισσότερες ομιλίες ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες. Εξαιρώντας βέβαια αυτές του πρώτου κομματιού (τις πρωϊνές) που ήταν εντελώς τυπικές και χωρίς ουσία.

Από εκεί και πέρα όποιος παρακολούθησε, σίγουρα κατάλαβε το που βρίσκονται τα ευρυζωνικά στην Ελλάδα σε επίπεδο ευρωπαϊκό (στην τελευταία θέση με μικρό ρυθμό ανάπτυξης και δίεισδυσης), τι γίνεται με τις υπηρεσίες (τίποτα!) και το content γενικότερα αλλά και με τις υποδομές (όλες του ΟΤΕ). Ντάξει σε πιάνει λίγο μια πίκρα όταν ακούς τι παίζει έξω και τι ισχύει εδώ, αλλά κουράγιο έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα. Οι κ.κ. των εταιρίων κάνανε και το απαραίτητο promotion τους και προφανώς τσακωθήκανε (ευγενικά και πολιτισμένα πάντα) για διάφορα θέματα (από τιμές μέχρι υπηρεσίες (ondsl kit κτλ.) αλλά και φοιτητικό internet). Έπεσαν και μερικές ωραίες ερωτήσεις από μερικούς φοιτητές (που ήταν αρκετοί τελικά).

Γενικά είχε ενδιαφέρον και δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να παρακολουθήσω όλες τις ομιλίες.
Μερικές ήταν και κρασάτες (όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε!  ::   ::   :: ).

Επίσης παίζανε και 3 περίπτερα στον πάνω όροφο, ένα από το ΕΔΕΤ με Video Conference Demo, 1 από την Cisco με VoIP τηλέφωνα και λοιπά φτηνά μπιχλιμπίδια, και το δικό μας περίπτερο όπου παρουσιάζαμε τις υπηρεσίες που παίζουν στο TRWN (VoIP + VoIPBuster, P2P, Radio, VOD, IRC, Game servers, κτλ. κτλ. κτλ.) με killer application το VoIP.

Ενδιαφέρον του κόσμου μεγάλο δεδομένης και τις μικρής διαφήμισης. Βέβαια δεν θα μας χάλαγε να ερχότανε και άλλος κόσμος.

Τώρα από όσο γνωρίζω (αλλά αυτή την στιγμή δεν έχω το πρόγραμμα μπροστά μου) θα γίνουν και άλλες 3 παρουσιάσεις στα πλαίσια του έργου. Μία στο Νάυπλιο, μία στην Σπάρτη καθώς επίσης και μια στην Καλαμάτα αλλά σαφώς μικρότερης κλίμακας. Μακάρι να πάει και σε αυτές κόσμος και να μάθει για τα καλά της ευρυζωνικότητας.

Αυτά τα λίγα ... θα ανεβάσω και καμιά φωτογραφία για να μας κάνω ρόμπα. Περισσότερα ελπίζω να προσθέσουν και οι υπόλοιποι συνδιοργανωτές! Επίσης στο broadband.uop.gr (και ελπίζω και στο trwn.gr) θα ανέβουν κάποια στιγμή και οι παρουσιάσεις αλλά φαντάζομαι και άλλο υλικό. Μόλις ξεκουραστούμε όμως γιατί τώρα έχουμε άδεια από την σημαία!  :: 

_Edit: Attached μερικές φωτογραφίες από την ημερίδα και το περίπτερο_

----------


## wiresounds

Μπράβο παιδιά.

----------


## MAuVE

Στην τελευταία φωτογραφία υπάρχει ένα slide που γράφει :

"_Επιλέξαμε 802.11g ._..."

α) Γνωρίζετε ποιοί είναι αυτοί που επέλεξαν το g ;

β) Διαθέτουν πολυκομβικό δίκτυο ή αναφέρονται σε μονοψήφιο αριθμό κόμβων ;

γ) Πριν επιλέξουν, έκαναν σύγκριση των δύο διαμορφώσεων (b-g) με κριτήριο τις δυνατότητες επαναχρησιμοποίησης των καναλιών ή πήγαν βουρ για την ταχύτερη διαμεταγωγή ;

----------


## fotos

Αμέσως στην κριτική και τις κακίες ... ένα μπράβο, συγχαρητήρια δεν κοστίζει και τίποτα να το πείς.
Τέσπα το δέχομαι ως επικοδομητική κριτική παρόλο που δεν ακούγεται έτσι.




> Στην τελευταία φωτογραφία υπάρχει ένα slide που γράφει :
> 
> "_Επιλέξαμε 802.11g ._..."
> 
> α) Γνωρίζετε ποιοί είναι αυτοί που επέλεξαν το g;


Εμείς που φτιάξαμε το δίκτυο:
 Φώτος (fotos)[/*:m:9f1b7] Γιώργος (warchief)[/*:m:9f1b7] Χρήστος (xpapazaf)[/*:m:9f1b7] Προκόπης (sv3ch1ef)[/*:m:9f1b7] και πολλοί άλλοι, που αυτή την στιγμή που τους απαριθμώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι νόημα έχει η ερώτηση...[/*:m:9f1b7]

Τώρα μπορείτε να μας βάλετε στον τοίχο και να μας πυροβολήσετε!




> β) Διαθέτουν πολυκομβικό δίκτυο ή αναφέρονται σε μονοψήφιο αριθμό κόμβων;


Ούτε αυτή η ερώτηση καταλαβαίνω σε τι αποσκοπεί, αλλά θα την απαντήσω:
Οι προαναφερθέντες (φοιτητές πληροφορικής και τηλεπικοινωνιών σχεδόν όλοι) έφτιαξαν μετά κόπων και βασάνων ξεκινώντας από μηδενικές γνώσεις (και βγάζοντας πολύ χρήμα από την φοιτητική τσέπη τους), μέσα σε ελάχιστο χρονικό διάστημα όλη την υποδομή του TRWN που αυτή την στιγμή είναι: 4 BB κόμβοι (με AP) και έχουν γύρω στους 10-11 πελάτες. Νομίζω ότι είμαστε οριακά στο διψήφιο. Σας κάνει; Καλύπτουμε τα κριτήρια για χρήση του 802.11g;  :: 




> γ) Πριν επιλέξουν, έκαναν σύγκριση των δύο διαμορφώσεων (b-g) με κριτήριο τις δυνατότητες επαναχρησιμοποίησης των καναλιών ή πήγαν βουρ για την ταχύτερη διαμεταγωγή ;


Κάναμε πολλές σκέψεις και όχι δεν πήγαμε βουρ για την διαμεταγωγή, παρόλο που αυτό ήταν από τα βασικά που μας τράβηξε στο g. Έχει πέσει πολύ σκέψη και σχεδιασμός στο όλο κομμάτι του δικτύου (από την κατανομή των καναλιών μέχρι την τοποθεσία των κόμβων). Μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο forum και θα δεις ότι είμαστε αρκετά ανοιχτοί αλλά και ψαγμένοι σε διάφορα κομμάτια. Εξάλλου η μπάντα στην Τρίπολη είναι καθαρή και μπορούσαμε να την χρησιμοποιήσουμε, ενώ οι πιθανότητες ανάπτυξης άλλου παρόμοιου δικτύου είναι από πολύ μικρές εως απίθανες.

Το γνωρίζουμε ότι η επαναχρησιμοποίηση μπορεί να είναι πρόβλημα στο μέλλον (εξ' άλλου νομίζω ότι ο warchief το αναφέρει σε επόμενη διαφάνεια). Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αυτό και μόνο αυτό το κριτήριο έπρεπε (ή πρέπει) να μας αποτρέψει από το να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το συγκεκριμένο πρωτόκολλο; Φαντάζομαι περισσότερα σε αυτό το κομμάτι θα προσθέσει και ο warchief...

Τώρα ήρθε η ώρα να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση:

Γιατί τα ρωτάς όλα αυτά (δηλαδή με ποιό σκοπό);

Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά με έκανες να νιώθω σαν ένοχος για μεγάλο αδίκημα που επιφέρει θανατική ποινή με έκθεση σε 100 κεραίες και ισχύ 1MW κάθε μία.  ::  Επειδή δεν σε ξέρω και από χθες, για να μην τσακωθούμε (χωρίς λόγο), ότι έχω γράψει διάβασέ και αξιολόγησέ το χαλαρά (όπως έκανα και εγώ).

----------


## MAuVE

> Γιατί τα ρωτάς όλα αυτά (δηλαδή με ποιό σκοπό).


Διαβάζοντάς το μου ήρθε η απορία.

Εμείς εδώ που λέμε πεισματικά όχι στο g, κοιμόμαστε με τα τσαρούχια ;

Χαλαρά πάντα όπως συνιστάς

----------


## antony

Μπράβο παιδιά!

Αν μπορείς βάλε κάπου και τις παρουσιάσεις σας...

...για περισσότερα μπράβο  ::

----------


## fotos

Εσείς στην Αθήνα (αν και εγώ Αθηναίος είμαι...) λέτε όχι στο 802.11g για πολλούς και διαφορετικούς λόγους. Το .g ας πούμε έχει μεγαλύτερη επικάλυψη ανα κανάλι κτλ. κτλ. τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά που το καθιστούν κακό για χρήση στην Αθήνα. Τίποτα όμως από τα παραπάνω δεν ισχύει στην Τρίπολη (εκτός από την επαναχρησιμοποίηση) και το γεγονός πως οι περισσότερες κάρτες δεν έχουν ( είχαν; ) καλή ευαισθησία.

Κατά τα άλλα απολαμβάνουμε τα οφέλη των σταθερών link, με μεγάλες ταχύτητες δεδομένων των αποστάσεων που έχουμε. Αυτά ισχύουν για το backbone. Στις επεκτάσεις των πελατών θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε και .b ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Αυτό θα το δούμε στην πορεία.

Δες το παρακάτω:


```
Client connecting to gw-uop.bb-std.trwn, TCP port 5001
TCP window size: 16.0 KByte (default)
------------------------------------------------------------
[  6] local 10.172.0.14 port 1029 connected with 10.172.0.13 port 5001
[ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth
[  6]  0.0-10.0 sec  17.0 MBytes  14.2 Mbits/sec
```

Αυτό είναι από κατευθυντική ζεύξη που έχει κλειδώσει στα 48Mbps και το έχουμε δει και σε καλύτερες μέρες κοντά στα 18Mbits/sec. 
Η απόσταση των δύο κόμβων είναι: 1.417 km (Ας είναι καλά το WiND και τα Google Maps).

Νομίζω ότι δικαιολογεί την χρήση του 802.11g.

ΥΓ. antony ευχαριστούμε!  ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Νομίζω ότι δικαιολογεί την χρήση του 802.11g.


Σύμφωνοι.

Λίγοι κόμβοι, κοντινές αποστάσεις, ανοικτή μπάντα, ή χαρά των πρώτων αποίκων στην γη της επαγγελίας.

Χαρείτε το όσο διαρκεί. 

Εχετε και μιά πολύ ωραία παρουσία στις φωτογραφίες. 

Κοιτάχτε να την κάνετε μέλος του δικτύου.

Εμεις τις λίγες που διαθέτουμε τις προσέχουμε για να τις έχουμε.

Η υπεσυγκέντρωση ανδρικής ορμόνης έχει και τα κακά της.

Ε, και συγχαρητήρια βρε παραπονιάρη.

----------


## fotos

> Σύμφωνοι.
> 
> Λίγοι κόμβοι, κοντινές αποστάσεις, ανοικτή μπάντα, ή χαρά των πρώτων αποίκων στην γη της επαγγελίας.
> Χαρείτε το όσο διαρκεί.


Δυστυχώς για εμάς τελειώνει όταν πάρουμε πτυχίο (φέτος με το καλό).
Οπότε μετά θα χαρούμε την "κόλαση" των Αθηνών!  :: 




> <snip>
> Η υπεσυγκέντρωση ανδρικής ορμόνης έχει και τα κακά της.


Σίγουρα έχει τα κακά της (ούτως ή άλλως έχουμε ήδη τσακωθεί μια!) αλλά... τι να τις κάνεις τις γυναίκες όταν έχεις το ασύρματο!  ::   ::   ::   ::  
(πλάκα κάνω μην βαράτε όλες μαζί...)




> Ε, και συγχαρητήρια βρε παραπονιάρη.


Να 'σαι καλά!  ::

----------


## zafevolution

Συγχαρητήρια και απο εμένα.
 ::

----------


## fotos

> Αν μπορείς βάλε κάπου και τις παρουσιάσεις σας...


Οι παρουσιάσεις είναι διαθέσιμες στο http://broadband.uop.gr και πιο συγκεκριμένα εδώ (σε μορφή PDF).

----------


## alg0

Δεν ηξερα που αλλου να το βαλω , οποτε here it is ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch.php?v=mEWtcq73E-A

Στην επομενη ημεριδα που θα κανουμε (αφου πρωτα δημιουργηθει ο συλλογος κτλ κτλ) καλο θα ηταν να φερουμε και κανενα τοπικο καναλι / ραδιοφωνο κοντα μας για μεγαλυτερη προβολη.

Θα χαιρομουν να ειχα μια βιντεο-κασσετα με το περιεχομενο του παραπανω λινκ, να την εκανα δωρο σε καθε ενοικο της πολυκατοικειας που μενω ή θα μεινω στο μέλλον για δικιά τους ενημέρωση (και για να μειωθουν αντιδρασεις κτλ)

Μπορει να κανονιστει προς το μαιο, λιγακι πρωτου τελιώσει το προγραμμα του πανεπιστημιου

----------


## loser

> Στην επομενη ημεριδα που θα κανουμε (αφου πρωτα δημιουργηθει ο συλλογος κτλ κτλ) καλο θα ηταν να φερουμε και κανενα τοπικο καναλι / ραδιοφωνο κοντα μας για μεγαλυτερη προβολη.


Σε όλες τις ημερίδες που έχουμε κάνει ήταν παρόν το τοπικό κανάλι (F)ART, δεν ξέρω όμως αν υπάρχουν πουθενά τα βίντεο που είχαν τραβηχτεί και αν υπάρχει κανένα καλο κονέ στο (F)ART για να μας τα βρεί.

----------

(F)ART = what ?
Μηπως εννοεις την αρκαδικη τηλεοραση ?

----------


## fotos

Προφανώς ... ART TV == Αρκαδική τηλεόραση == (F)ART TV
Το ίδιο και το αυτό...

----------


## Vigor

> Προφανώς ... ART TV == Αρκαδική τηλεόραση == *(F)ART* TV
> Το ίδιο και το αυτό...


Δηλαδή "*αερισμός*-ΤV" ??  ::   ::

----------


## fotos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fotos
> 
> Προφανώς ... ART TV == Αρκαδική τηλεόραση == *(F)ART* TV
> Το ίδιο και το αυτό...
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή "*αερισμός*-ΤV" ??


Εεεε η ποιότητα του καναλιού είναι ... αεράτη!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

OK θα προσπαθήσω να βρω τα video σε DVDια....

----------

